# 2014
! **  (,  , ) *     ????* *   -??????*

----------



----------


## 2007

> ????


  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=512627

----------

.

----------


## ,

:   ,     ,   -     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,


,

----------

> ,


 107    ,

----------

> 107    ,


.   -?      ?)

----------

> .   -?      ?)


  -   ?      .      ,     ,       .)) 
   ))

----------

,   " " ?

----------

> ,   " " ?


,   ,   
          ,

----------

> ,   " " ?


  .    ))          -  .

----------

,   , .
      ?
     ...  :Girl Sad:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ...


 :       !
      .... :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,





> ?
>     ...


,  100%    -  ,     ...  :Frown:  

     ;    ,  ,       ,   .

----------

.. :Big Grin:    ,                  ..       :Smilie:

----------

.2013     2014     :Redface: 
,   ,  ? ..   ,      ?      ?  - ...

----------


## 5

> ?)


   30   -   ,       ,        :Wink:

----------

( )    ,   .   ,    ,        -    .

----------

-        -    8      ...

----------

107?

----------

.     .

----------

.        .
:          ,     .
 () :            107     -    .
:   .         8  11.
    107         .
         ?

----------

,  ,     . 
      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

. , , , ,   -.      ,    , -   ? ... ...-   . -   ,     .    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ;    ,  ,       ,   .


 :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 



> 30   -   ,       ,


  30       (   !!!)  ,         !  !      . :EEK!: 



> , **


  :Smilie:

----------

. , ,   !

----------

/      "     -  .     ".  ?          "0",   ?

----------

-   .
      ?
:"  2014               (),      .    ,  1            ,        ."

----------

,         ,  .

----------


## artmart

-    ,    . 
     -            -    12-.
  ,        -     ///0
  .

,         ,      .       ,  -   .

----------

____OKATO__OKTMO__.xlsx

----------


## AqaHolding

13 ,         (   )

----------


## .

*AqaHolding*,       .

----------


## AqaHolding

,       ""  .

----------


## Arhimed0

!
           !  ...    :Redface:

----------


## .

*Arhimed0*,    -       .

----------


## tessa.06

.   , ..        8 ,   11.         ,     11 .  ?      ?      ? - ?       ,     11 .          11  .              ,    .             .         .      ...      ,   ))))    -...      ... ???

----------

8 . 8         . 11        .   ( )   8  11 .    107

----------


## .

> 11        .


    .  , ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 11  .


  ,     8  .
      -       2013      ?
    -    - 2    - ?

----------

1     .   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1     .   ,   .


   .         ,        ?

----------

*ZZZhanna*,          .

----------

,   ,   . ,              .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,          .


        ()   6   (      ),        6,        (  ),   .
        -  ,       20   2      - ...  :Frown:

----------

*ZZZhanna*,

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,


,  ,    .

----------


## Naditi

/-    /       -  ..     
   -           8 ..   ---

----------

12  2013 . N 107 "                   "



    30  2013 .

 N 30913

----------


## Lizavetta

. 8 .   ,      ,   , 11       :Smilie:

----------

**,      10

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


      ""
         30.12.13
        "" ,      ....             !

    ""      ,            .        ,  " ", "" , ""  
       ,    .

----------

*Arhimed0*,    -        .. :Smilie:           ..

----------

, ,         ,         .        ,     2  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,         .


   2-        ,            .

----------

,    .
      -      "0" ?? .. , ,   ..    ?

----------

**, ..

----------


## Arhimed0

** , 
           -  
     107      ?

----------

> ** , 
>            -  
>      107      ?


     ,    ,        .  ,   ,   .
  ,        08       01.

----------


## SvKul

107,   - 14.01.14,            -     01.01.14! (  )...  ..

----------


## alina987

.  ,   , , .

----------


## .

...   +    .               01.01.14,   


> ,


 ?       ?
       .      10    .    ,

----------

*..*,      ? :Wink:  
  ,   :Smilie:    - ?   ,  .....

----------

> 2.5.1. ,     
> 
> 1)  05.06.1996    -                         ,           .
>   :
>  18.08.1998    - " "  "      ";


  ..       ?

----------

*Arhimed0*, 



> .. , ,


     ..

----------

,                 ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

, , ,    ))

----------

.        .

----------

> , , ,    ))


     -    14.01.14  :Smilie:

----------

> *Arhimed0*, 
>      ..


   ,     -, ,      .  .....  ,  . ,   ,     ,     !

----------


## Arhimed0

> -    14.01.14


  -    ,     31.12 -    :Redface:

----------


## Arhimed0

** , 
 107   4 (       , ..  )  
 5   106, 107, 109  110   "0" 
   ,       .
 108         , ,        /       

    -     , ,   -

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..


         -  

     .            -     

 ,      ,        ,

----------

> -  
> 
>      .            -     
> 
>  ,      ,        ,


     ? :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:         ?

----------

> -  
> 
>      .            -     
> 
>  ,      ,        ,


    /,  (  - ,  - //).
          ;      -  20-  -      .

----------

?    ?

----------

.

----------

-         ,  ?
    10  1:
"10.             ,     ()  -                 ,      ,   :
""  -   ,               .     -      ""    ("0");
""  -   ("0");
"" -  ,    ,     ()  -   (  )."

      ?  -.

----------

** , .    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 10  1:


 



> ,

----------

.         .     ,       ?  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 

   - 01
 (    ) - 02
  - 08

    .   


      , , ....

  /  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       ?  ?


,         ""
,      
            .      ,     100

----------

> ?         ?


     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 ,      :yes:

----------

,     09,    14,   ?           , : "    .           ()   .          //.  ,   ?

----------



----------

> 


      ?

----------



----------

> 


,       ,    ,    ?

    ?     ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,

----------

> 107,   - 14.01.14,            -     01.01.14! (  )...  ..


    ,   ,

----------

> **,


..     ,     ?

----------


## Dyun

2 . 2013.  ,    .      /?

----------


## Dyun

, .

----------


## .

*Dyun*,        :Frown:

----------

,     ,    ,     .

----------


## svsan

>

----------

> ,     ,    ,     .


         .  .    ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------

> .  .    ,     ,


  ,    , ?

----------

6    ,  ,        .
              ,       . 
      ,          .          ,   ,      .  ,     -   .

----------

,      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,    ?     ?
        -  ....

----------

> ,    ?     ?
>         -  ....


  ,  ,   .
  - .      .  -      .

----------


## Lizavetta

09.01.14   11- ,    -   .
  8-    :Smilie:

----------

...  (

----------


## Arhimed0

.....           
     ,   ""    ,  "" ?    110 -  ""  "0" ?
      ?

----------

?

----------

-   ?       ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


, ,
        . ,       ?

     !      -    ,       "" (    -        )

----------

> , ,
>         . ,       ?
> 
>      !      -    ,       "" (    -        )


 ,     ,  ? "0"-      110.
  ,    "0",      .  -    -  , ,    .

 100 , ,   ,      .

----------


## .

> 0"-      110.


 -  108  109     0

----------

> -  108  109     0


   109   .

     107- : 




> _7.       1  2014 ,           ,       N 383-,        "108"     ()   "",      ,      31  2014 . 31  2014       ,       N 383-,   "108"       ,    " "            ,        ( -   ),  ,     N 383-,    ,    .          " "    23 :      "",   4  23     .             "///".: "12345678901234567890///"._


          N 383-  .    ?

----------


## .

**, , , . , ,    ,    ,     :Wink: 
 ,        ,    
:      ,    4 .

----------

"0", .

----------

... 
 .    -     ?  ( )
      ,  -  .  
1.    . 01,02 ()  08 (),   ? 09, 02  ,    08      ?
2.     .   8  ( 11,  ),     110     ,  -  (  ?),    0. ?
3.    .    //,      .   - ////    ? ? ,       ,    //?
4.       ?

----------

1.     .
2.         .    -      ?
3. -    31 .
4. , .

  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,  ? "0"-      110.


  107 ,   
 4
         ....   ..    ,    

 5 


> 5.   106, 107, 109  110    ("0")


         ,  - "0" ?
       106 (  )   107  (   )  .      ?

----------

> 107 ,   
>  4
>          ....   ..    ,    
> 
>  5 
> 
>          ,  - "0" ?
>        106 (  )   107  (   )  .      ?


   ,   ,    . .       .       106   107,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,     ,    ,      .
 ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   ,    . .       .       106   107,     .


 -      .    ,    ...

----------

> -      .    ,    ...


 ,     ,      /  .
    ,  ,  ()?

----------

> ,     ,      /  .
>     ,  ,  ()?


        .    ,     -  -    .               "   "     "  "

----------

> .    ,     -  -    .               "   "     "  "


         .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Katerina.

.   . 

:    110    /? 
    ,     . 
         .      ,   ,         .    ,   , ,    . 

  ,       ,      .   ?   ,  ...   , ..

               ,  . ?

      ? ? 
     .

----------


## .

- 110-   ,    -    .




> ,       ,      .   ?


         - 107    .     ,  ))

----------


## Arhimed0

:     


> .


              ?

----------

> :     
>               ?


 :    .

     .

----------


## Katerina.

/       -  :    ,   (20.01.14)     -     ?

----------


## liev0606

[QUOTE=Katerina.;54209850]   /       -  :    ,   (20.01.14)     -     ?

----------


## domingo SPb

>

----------

, ,            ? 
     .
  - 01
 - 5
| 18210301000011000110 | 45367000 |  | .04.2013 | 0 | 20.01.2014 | 0 |

----------


## Arhimed0

107    ! 
    !        ,

----------

, .
,     ...    ?      ?
... 
:"  2014               (),      .    ,  1            ,        ." 
...  , ,         ?   ,      -   ?        ???? (      ?)

----------

,   ,      ,   -,     .

----------

107,         ,   -

----------


## .

,     107,        12.11.2013 N 107 




> 12.   ""       ** .
>      ""       ,       N 383-.

----------

8.        ,           ,        N 383-,    ()   "",      ,     31  2014 .

----------


## .

**,  -      ))     .

----------

15  2013 . N 3025-       19  2012  N 383-"     "

1.         (       12  2013  N 15)       19  2012  N 383- "     ",      22  2012  N 24667 ("  "  28  2012  N 34),  .
1.1.  1   1.21.1  :
"1.2.1.            .            .            ,     .
                     ,            .".
1.2.   1:
 3   22    :
"     ,   1.21.1  ";
 4   " ,"   "  ,";
  7  :
"7.  ,             ""    .".
1.3.   8:
 3   22    :
"    ,     ,             ";
  3  :
"3.  ,             ""    .".
1.4.  11    21    :
"
┌─────────┬────────────────────────────────────────────┬──────────────────┐
│    22   │                                         │        25        │
└─────────┴────────────────────────────────────────────┴──────────────────┘
                                                                           ".
2.       "  "      31  2014 .

----------

.          -

 31  2014.   22 ϻ (   20  ),      15  2013 .  3025-.      24     (  23  ).        ///.      ,    0///.         .

----------


## .

**,      107.    .          .
     ,     ))

----------


## finadezda

( N 1  N 2    N 106):   " ", 10.01.2014

110
      	 :                                 
- ,         , - "";                  
-   - "";                
-  - "";                        
-  - "";                              
-  - ""   

107
,                           	
   106 :                    
- ""  "" - "0";                      
- ""  "" - ,          
 ,   "..",
:                                        
1)  -       ;                                    
2)  -  ,         ;                        
3)  - ,         .                                     
,      2013 .
- ".03.2013"                              


21
              	"3"      
*****



   ,     ,    ,

----------


## Tan4ik

.   ?      ,        , ?

----------

..           






 20.12.2013 .  42-7.4-05/5.3-836





         1  2014 .                   ,        12  2013 . N 107 (  - ,  N 107), .

    N 107  31  2014 .           ,        ,  ,   ,  :

-   108   -      ( - );

-   22 ""   -    ( - ).

    1  2014 .  31  2014 .           ,        ,    :

-   108     ;

-   24 " "     .

 ,           ,                  ,        ,          .

1.  31  2014 .

    (    0531801).

     2 " -",  :

  1 ""   "";

  2 ""   ;

 3  ;

  4 ""   "-".

     6 " -"  4 "  "      1 " "    "19".

    () (    0531851).

     1 " ",  :

  " -"   "";

  ""   .

     5 " -"  3 "  "      "  "    "19".

     "N"  "-"  ( ).

             ()  ,       ,   ("0").

2.  1  2014 .  31  2014 .

    (    0531801).

          7 "  ()"  1 " ".

            "///".

: 12345678901234567890///

      6 " -"  4 "  "      1 " "    "19".

    () (    0531851).

          " "  1 " ".

            "///".

: 12345678901234567890///

      5 " -"  3 "  "      "  "    "19".

            1  2014 .  31  2014 .                   1   (  " -"      " "     () ).

      "   "    22 ""     ,    " -"     (    ()),     31  2014 .

3.           ,        ,          ,      ( ),    ,   N 107.


..

----------

> ,     ,    ,


,           3-  .   .
 .

----------

> .   ?      ,        , ?


 -   .

----------


## Tan4ik

> -   .


**,  1C     ,

----------


## finadezda

> ,           3-  .   .
>  .


*   ,   ,        :      * 

108
  	   106 :                    
- ""  "" - "0";                      
- "" -  ;                  
- "" -                   

109
   	   106 :                    
- ""  "" - "0";                      
- "" -  ;                   
- "" -                    

   ,

----------


## .

*finadezda*,   ,      ((      3,  5

----------

,        3.   .   5,  .
  ,   ,     0. 
  1

----------

1,   109  .   .

   ? , , -  ?

----------


## Afrik

> 109
>      106 :
> - ""  "" - "0";


 ,     

      (     "")         (),    ,      ()  ( ).

----------


## finadezda

> *finadezda*,   ,      ((      3,  5


  ,       ,  , ,  30.12.2013  3 .         255,  5        ,   ,  .     .   ,    +   "" ".      ,                 . ,    ,        .
   ,               107,

----------


## .

.        .
 107 -   ,   .

----------


## Tan4ik

> 1,   109  .   .
> 
>    ? , , -  ?


 -    :Smilie:

----------

2014 .doc

----------

*3*      , , ,  ,    *5*,  ?

----------

> *3*      , , ,  ,    *5*,  ?


,

----------


## finadezda

> .        .
>  107 -   ,   .


!      ,      :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## young_ip

.

    ,         2014 ,           (  ,  110,      ..).      .
   .

 :        .

----------

21 ..    /   2014. -  /  .  ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,  110,      ..).      .
>    .


      ,   ,       -      )))

----------


## DashaPupkina11

13  -    -,        5.      -    .        .     -..

----------


## young_ip

> ,   ,       -      )))


,     .    -, .

..       ,   )    ))

----------


## Mk_msk

.   .        .       ,      .        ,     .      ,     ))         .            .

 ,       ? ((

----------

> ,      .


   ?

----------

.      .          .
 ,   .

----------


## Mk_msk

> ?


  " "?

----------

,  ?

----------


## Mk_msk

> ,  ?


...  ,      .

----------

4

----------


## Mk_msk

> 4


  ?  ,    .   .
    ,  ,            ))

,    -            ,             ))   ...

----------

()
25.12.2013
 -4-3/23381@

:           ()  01.01.2014 .

:


 25.12.2013  -4-3/23381@

        ()   ,       ,  01.01.2014          (  ,       )          -  (   )       (   )  .
1.        14.11.2013  -7-3/501@        (     19.11.2013,   30673,  , 2013, 23 )              033-2013,               14.06.2013  159-,      :
-     ()     ,          ,      26.02.2006  -3-21/108@;
-     ()     ,       ,  ,     ,      26.02.2006  -3-21/109@;
-       ()   ,     ()   ,        ,      26.02.2006  -3-21/110@;
-       ()  ,        ()   ,      26.02.2006  -3-21/111@;
-       ,          ,      ()      ,      ,      07.07.2010  -7-3/320@;
-  2- "      20__",      17.11.2010  -7-3/611@;
-       ,    ,      14.06.2011  -7-3/369@;
-         ( 3-),      10.11.2011  -7-3/760@;
-         4-),      27.12.2010  -7-3/768@;
-       ,      22.03.2012  -7-3/174@;
-        ,      16.12.2011  -7-3/928@;
-            ,      23.01.2012  -7-3/13@;
-     ,      20.02.2012  -7-11/99@;
-       ,      28.12.2011  -7-3/985@;
-     ,      28.10.2011  -7-11/696@.
2.     17.10.2013  -4-3/18585@                λ      :
-     ;
-     ;
-   ;
-    ;
-  ,        ;
-           ;
-    (     )           -   ;
-  ()  .
                          ,      11.02.2004  -3-21/98 (     03.03.2004,   5606,       , 2004,  12).
3.          ,      05.01.2004  -3-23/1 (     29.01.2004,   5495;  , 2004, 6 ),    ()         ,      14.04.2004  -3-23/286@ (     05.05.2004,   5781;  , 2004, 12 ),    λ             .
4.                   81    .

      ,    .



  3  .

----------


## Mk_msk

,   ,      :




> 2.     17.10.2013  -4-3/18585@           **     λ      :
> *-    * ;


" ",   .






> **                     ,      11.02.2004  -3-21/98 (     03.03.2004,   5606,       , 2004,  12).


" ",   .




> ,   ** .


     .

----------

> 2014 .doc


 ,     .     .

----------


## .

*Mk_msk*,    ,       ,  .       .    ?  ,  .   ?

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ,     ,      ))

----------

> ,     ,      ))


      10     ,   ?

----------

-  ,    08 .  ,      ,    ,    .

----------

> 08


   ?     08    ,        ,     .

----------


## Katerina.

> 53409


"....         ,   2014     ,                    .." 
 ,   2014   ?   ?

----------

. ,    .

----------


## Mk_msk

> *Mk_msk*,    ,       ,  .       .    ?  ,  .   ?


     ,    .  ,   ,      )

  ,          ,     .      ,    ? ))    ,  ,    ))

----------


## .

*Katerina.*,         .

----------


## .

> 10     ,   ?


    ,    107 



> 5.   "106", "107", "109"  "110"    ("0").


   .

----------


## Mk_msk

> . ,    .


,      ,       ,  :
  =  + , .. 22%
?

----------

-  .            ..          .

----------

> 


  ?         (8-, ).

----------


## _50

.    ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,        ,

----------


## _50

,         .  -    ,   107. :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina.

> . ,    .


. 
  -  .
      "  ". 
 ,   ,     " ", " ", "", " ", ""  . 

  ,   ,        .

----------

> -  .            ..          .


       ,  .   ,     ,    .  -.
  ,        .

----------

> ,         .  -    ,   107.


    .

----------


## .

*Katerina.*,    .      .            .     .




> ,     ,    .  -.


  ,     .    .

----------

> ?     08    ,        ,     .


       ,    .        08            ,   .    1 ,    08     - ,        -  

    ,  08     "  ,    " 

       ,              . 
           ,    ,   ,    .

----------

.
      .     .
  39210202010061000160  101 -08,  105 - ,  106,107,108,109,110 -0    01.02.2014.    -  1           .  ()  1  ()
   .

----------


## re-Styler

, 

      (  )       ,     -   ?     ?

----------

> , 
> 
>       (  )       ,     -   ?






> ?


  ,     1 . 2014...
 :Frown:

----------

107     24  2014 ,

----------

:Smilie:

----------



----------

,        ,      ?      1   ,       .

----------

12.11.2013  107,          ,     24.01.2014.            ,     (. 8 ,     23.05.1996  763).  ,                  04.02.2014.

----------

-.    .

----------

,   ..   .

     -  .

----------

.          ,    .    .

----------

> 


  .      /,      .     ,     ,   ..

----------

,   ,     .           .

----------

> 


 , , ,        ** ,      .         (  ).  :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------

, ,     ,   ...

----------

> .
>       .     .
>   39210202010061000160  101 -08,  105 - ,  106,107,108,109,110 -0    01.02.2014.    -  1           .  ()  1  ()
>    .


      , ,     ?      ?
     ,     :

  ,   1  2014       ( ) .

            ,  ,           ///0

----------

:  39210202010061000160     ,         ?   39210202041061100160.

----------


## .

2014

----------


## 5

.    .         3,    - 5!
   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 02

> .
> ...  01.02.2014.    -  1           .  ()  1  ()
>    .


 *705*

----------


## Koshka2010

?
  -     
 - 01, 02  08
  - 0
  - 
  -

----------

-.,  ,  107    .  -, -        .

----------


## elanor

> ,


-  -        ...
.     ,     ,      .

----------


## .

*elanor*,      ?

----------

> *705*


    ?  ,     -,    705 .

----------


## 02

> ?  ,     -,    705 .


        ,    " "  " 1 ... . "   *705*
-,  -  .

----------

.   ** .

----------

,   ?  1     .

----------

,     ?

----------

,    ,    ..   3,     (     )        ?

----------

**, 


**,

----------


## Koshka2010

,   ..   .....

----------


## Koshka2010

....     ,  ?  ,         :Smilie:          ,     (   ,      :Wink: ) ....... ..... .....     11 (  6  -  )........   8  :Wow:  ,           ???

----------

19    :
" 01.01.2014 .    (   )    ()  (  105,    )."

----------


## Koshka2010

.....    8    ,     105   .....       105  11  ( 3)      ....      :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

11   ,   .    8 .    ,   .     !

----------


## -

:   -        01.01.2014, 
   106-110    03.02.2014, 
 :  110  0  ,  (  )  03.02.2014. ,      
 31.03.2014    22     ///

?

----------


## Koshka2010

,   ......    :Redface: .....      ,   8,  11,  -   :Wink:

----------


## Koshka2010

> 106-110    03.02.2014, 
>  :  110  0  ,  (  )  03.02.2014. ,


   01.01.2014

----------


## Arhimed0

> 01.01.2014


     ,       01.01,        .....  
(    ....     10   24.01,       )

----------

.    04.02.         24.1

----------

" 1 "  ?       ?

----------

0///?         ?

----------


## Vera89

,     ((     101     ?    01?         104  108??

----------


## mvf

182 1 01 01011 01 1000 110 |  |  | .01.2014 | 0 |  | 0

----------

*Vera89*, http://www.klerk.ru/doc/350504/  2

----------


## Vera89

,      01???

----------

*Vera89*,  5

----------


## Vera89

, ! :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 1 .    , .     -,  ,   .   ,      ,    .

----------

,   -  -?     ,        4   20- .

----------

. :"   "

----------


## Koshka2010

> " 1 "  ?       ?


  :Wink:   , ,     01.02.14......    ????

----------

> 182 1 01 01011 01 1000 110 |  |  | .01.2014 | 0 |  | 0


     ,                ,    
182 1 01 01011 01 1000 110 |  | 0 | 0 | 0 |0|
  ,          .
 . :
-   :
3.   106, 107, 109, 110    0
-    107,   ,  :
   ,   ( -   );     ,    ( -   );   ;         ( -   ),  ;  ,      ;
     4  2:
        "106" - "110"  ""        "0".
       /       ,    .
      106   :
     "106"        ("0")                   ,      .
    ,      .

----------


## Koshka2010

...     
 |  | 0 | 0 | 0 |0| 0         (  08)

 (, )
 |  |  | .04.2013 | 0 | .| 0      (  01)

----------


## Arhimed0

(   04.02)
    -    ,
      (8 )   - 5.     :   - .
 -  ?

----------

,   .   ,       ,   ,    (    /),          .       .        ,        .   . .         ,        ,      .   ,          .         ,         ,   3-6 .  .      .        , ..    .     ,  01 ,  02 .  .   ,       ,  ,   ,      .       . 
 ,       ,                 ,        .      .
         .    ,      ,       .02.2010    ,  .03.2010  .

----------

?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


    ,

----------


## Koshka2010

,   ,   01.01.14      :Wow:      ....        ,   2013   ,    -  ....  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   01.01.14


 !          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

:Big Grin:          ,      !!!!!!
       -    :     !

----------


## Koshka2010

> !          ?


   ))      .....    ))    1 ))

----------

..     ..      ..      ..           ..  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..      .


     ,            :Big Grin:

----------

,       .
    .      ,         .          .
   -***    ,    ,          .    .        .        ,  .     102,99 ,   103 .      ,   102,99 .   -    ,  .

----------


## GORKA

.    .        ?
.

----------


## sanprof

,       ,        ,  ,    ,     20   - ,  -:
:
    (   17   )
   - 401018102

----------

> ,       ,        ,  ,    ,     20   - ,  -:
> :
>     (   17   )
>    - 401018102


    ,  ,   20 

  (  ) https://service.nalog.ru/addrno.do

----------


## sanprof

, !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,   20






> ,  ,    ,



     ?
                :     ,       .

----------


## katrom

> .    .        ?
> .


   .

----------


## Bee_Maja

-,    , , .      0,             ,     ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> -,    ,


    .
         .



  -

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .
>          .
> 
> 
> 
>   -


, ,   ,         ,       , ?

----------


## .



----------

[QUOTE=.;54225759]      
  !!!

----------


## SoundMan

,     -  ,   .  , ,      (.. )       ,     .    : " ()".          ?    ?

----------


## .

.      .         ,     ,    .

----------


## SoundMan

> .


..      ?       ?

----------

> 


! , ,   ,      ?
   -    ?

----------


## .

> ?


       ?

----------


## .

> ! , ,   ,      ?


,     .  ,

----------

> 


   ? (   )

----------

.    ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> 


 :Big Grin:        ,              ,        :Smilie:

----------


## sunko

!   :
 " "   =02,    =08
          = 
     ""  0
" "    =5
" "    0///      

?
 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 5

> 


  ,     ,  ,      :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,  ,


     ?

----------

*Arhimed0*,        :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


 
 :Embarrassment: 
                     =      
      ,

----------


## katrom

> !   :
>  " "   =02,    =08
>           = 
>      ""  0
> " "    =5
> " "    0///      
> 
> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


          ,         ,    .           ,   .

 ,  ,   :



> " "   0///


    ,       ,   ,     -       -  .
     . 

      8   ,       ( )

----------


## sunko

> 


  ,   :Big Grin:

----------

,          ,                 .        .

----------


## .

> ,


 107   .

----------

,  23-. 0///     .    20 ,         ,     .    ,      ,    .   ,     ,     .

----------


## strelka198

?  ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ,   ))




> ?  ?

----------


## strelka198

> 


  04.02   ?          ...      ?        ?

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## mvf

*strelka198*, http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm

----------


## Koshka2010

> 107   .


       ......     ,   ...."   "........    .....   ,       :Frown:

----------


## Koshka2010

> *strelka198*, http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm


    () " 1    "  " 1 "...... ?       ?

----------


## strelka198

> *strelka198*, http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm


   ,       31.12.14

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       31.12.14


 ,   3.02   ,      .
       - "  ...  "

----------


## .

> ..


        ))       ,     ,      .

----------

..       044583001  "             " ?    ,   ,   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ,   ?


 
             -   ?

----------

,  .. 
      ,    ..  :Smilie:

----------

> -   ?


    ,  .. 
      ,    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Koshka2010

> ..       044583001  "             " ?    ,   ,   ?


        ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 
     :   ,     ()

       :                .
       ?
    :  1   ,    -    :yes:

----------

> ?


 ,     1 ,  "  1 , . "

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm
      ,   . 
       1 .    0445*8*3001

----------

.      8  11 ?   -,       8 .

----------

109  0

----------


## .

**,      11 .

----------

.     , 1 ,   ,       ..

----------


## Mk_msk

> ,     1 ,  "  1 , . "


   -  " 1 , . 705"   .   ,  705  ,     ??

----------


## Mk_msk

> **,      11 .


    .   ""  .     .

----------

> .   ""  .     .


 .

----------


## Mk_msk

> .


      ??

  ""  5  09.07.2013 .  .

 1  2013              .      11.06.2013  42-7.4-05/5.3-350    ,           ,   .

   ,                .      (    ,   , , )     .

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## 5

> ??
> 
>   ""  5  09.07.2013 .  .


   ,        2      .         "".

----------


## 2007

> 2      .         "".


+1

----------

> ,   .


  ,     -.


> * 1  .  705*





> "".


    .    -  - ""  .  .

----------


## .

> ,     -.


  ,       ,       ,             705.       ,

----------

,   ?  ,         ?     .   705 **  ,        .


  " ", , ,   .,   ,       .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   .      ,    -?    ,           ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,   ?  ,         ?     .   705 **  ,        .


,   ,       .  , .
      ,   705 .

----------


## katenok555

! , ,            ,    ?              ?

----------


## SoundMan

:           .           ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


   , ,     -     ?

----------

*Arhimed0*, .  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

...            ,        

 -  , -    .

      .    


> 


  ,

----------


## .

,        (    )
  2014

----------

*Arhimed0*,    ,    , , .   ,        , , 1205,43.          , .   3406,57.

 ,        ,    .

----------


## katenok555

!
          106-110   ?

----------

*katenok555*,

----------


## .

.

----------


## Arhimed0

> 106-110   ?


         106-110 -  (   108 )

----------


## Mk_msk

> .         .


.

----------

-,   2014-   2013 -  .
      ,         .   ()   - 2014.   - 2013.,  -  -   , ?           ? (    - ,       ).
     ,       .

----------


## .

**,  4   .    .      ?           ))
  ,

----------

,   .   ,      , , -      ,           ? .. ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ? .. ,     ,   ,    .


       ,     ,   ,   . .
      -    ,         105 


 8   11,    ,  .  ,  .     . ....

----------

...         ,        ,      ....

----------

...         -        ,    ? ( ,    ?)

----------


## Arhimed0

,   2014

----------

, ! :yes:

----------


## inndev

,           ?
  ,        ,  ,   - 0,            .01.2014?
       .

----------

,    108-109       .

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Koshka2010

.....       ?  :Redface:        ?

----------

*Koshka2010*,  .

----------

> 106-110 -  (   108 )


  :        106-110 - ?    107 -  ,     .    -?     .02.2014 ( )? ?     ,   , -!    107,      -   .     0,  ?       ?

----------


## Koshka2010

> *Koshka2010*,  .


 39210202010061000160

----------

> -   .


 ,          ,      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   , -!


   4

----------


## 2007

> 0,  ?


**,  :Stick Out Tongue:      -   107? 
,          - ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?




 :     -   2
    -   3
    -   4





> ?


  :   .

----------

.    107  .      ?
,    ,      106-110  (  , -).
    ,      - :  ,   ,    .   ,  ,    ,    ,    -  "  , ....    "!

----------

> ,          ,      ?


  :Sorry:

----------

.      .

----------

> .      .


!

----------


## natalinsha

, ,   ,  0///       ,   .  ??

----------


## Koshka2010

,   ....()    11     ,      8   :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 0///       ,   .  ??


     01.03.2014    ==
 -  ,          =0=

   ,     ""

----------


## Rosa

, , ,                .-          ...

----------

*Rosa*,  ?

----------


## 2007

> .-

----------


## **

107   ,     ,      /   ,   ,   ?

----------


## Rosa

> *Rosa*,  ?


 044030001

----------

> 107   ,     ,      /   ,   ,   ?


 .      .

----------

> 044030001


,              ?

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,        105     .    :
"  :
-   -  ;
-   -      ,    "

.

----------


## -

,      : 2  1?   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


  ,   .
(     . )

----------


## -

%     ? 20 %  1966 .  14 %  1967 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

*-*, 

 :Big Grin: 
%       
   22%

----------


## -

,      (15 %)   ?

----------


## mvf

22% -   !

----------

?!

----------


## 79

:  106-107
1.   0
2.    ,  01.2014
???????

----------


## Arhimed0

> :  106-107
> 1.   0
> 2.    ,  01.2014


 :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?!


, ..............

----------

> ,   ....()    11     ,      8


  ???  .       11  ( 000  ),   8  11 (  ). ,    ...  ?

----------


## mvf

(    )   ( ).

----------


## ,

> .         .


   ! ,    -    ?  -          -    .

----------


## ***

!     .  (, 150 ,    ,  ,  :Redface: ): 

0///            ? ?    (   /)  .
 .....

----------


## Arhimed0

> 0///            ?


 
  ,  - 
,      .  4       == (  ,     )

----------


## ***

*Arhimed0,*   ! :Big Grin: 
  -            " "! ,    /      ...     ,    :Embarrassment: 
  ,      ,   ,   ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ,   ,   ....


    .
       .
    ,  .....
        .      !

 :        ,
   ,   .....     107    .

      .
   .
           ,  !  !

   -   :  23.02 ,  08.03,     ,  , 
              ..... :Wow:

----------


## ***

*Arhimed0,*  ,        ! :Wow:    - "  (   "") -!!",   ,   ..... :Frown:  
,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  2014.  (, , ,   , )       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2014.  (, , ,   , )


,

----------


## ***

*ZZZhanna,*  :yes:     "" :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      2014.  (, , ,   , )       .


 !
 !

   .
           31.03        ,      .             ==         107   ==    .
  ,             .

      .
        ,     =   = (        )         :  ,   ,        , ......
      ,   ,  -   ....
    :             ,   ,             :Wow: 

      :     ,         ,       ,    ,     ,        -     (- :yes: )

----------


## Arhimed0

-     ,     .
   ,      .

    ?
06.02.2014         .   :  107       ,    107:         - "",  - 08,  -5

   == 
-     ???
:   107  
-   ?    , .....
-  ,    - ....

      .          !!! (       ,         ),         
     ,      15-30 ,      .

       .

           ,       ,   - ,        ,    .....
        .

          !
    .

  !
 !
          ?

----------

:
1.      106  107 /   0,       ?
2.    (, ,      )   106  107    ?
3.            14+6,    20   14+6   (    )?
4.    ... 1         1  .  705?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1.      106  107 /  0,


 :yes: 





> 2.    (, ,      )   106  107    ?


 :yes: 




> 3.            14+6,    20


    /
            .    20% (   20%  )

----------


## Arhimed0

> 4.    ... 1         1  .  705?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm

----------

, ,       ( 21)    "3" ?  "5" ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

3

----------


## finadezda

""
** 

 2014            ().       .
      31 . ,    ,       ,      .

  ...


** 

   855      ,    .        ,           ,              ,   (. 76  ).               ,          (. 855    .    02.12.2013  345-).     ,          .

     , ,  ?    , , ,  ? ,             ,    , ,          ,         ,           .  ,          .
     75          ,             ?          , ,      , ,     ?      ,        20.01.2014  -02/5-41.

 ...

----------

,    ....
 ,  ,     ,

----------

!  ,      , .???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , .?


  ,

----------


## 11lew78

, ,              ?

----------

> , ,              ?

----------

> , ,       ( 21)    "3" ?  "5" ?


5

----------


## Arhimed0

> 5


   ?


  3

----------


## Bucom

> ?      3


C  ,     (345-  02.12.2013).

----------


## Bucom

> 31.03        , ...


...  ..   :
     15.07.2013  3025-         19.06.2012  383      ,          ,          .  ,                      ,            .        .  (      ,        )   ,               ,    .       .

----------

,  , -    ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> C  ,     (345-  02.12.2013).


...      "5" ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...      "5" ?


...  (   ):
"     ,             ,     (),                   ,                     ;"

----------


## Koshka2010

.....!!!

----------


## 2006

> .....!!!


 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## Antonina_2002

//  "109"  - 1/3 4  13

----------

> //  "109"  - 1/3 4  13


-     109...

----------


## natkasem

, !
   /         2010-2013 .(   ,   ,  ,    /  ,     ).  ,    ,      19.    .    ,     ,      .    /   .     ,   / -     19  (): "" -    (),              ".     :   160    ,   ,    - ,  /   ? 
     .    , , .      - ( ).   ,    .     -   .      -        .     -   ,     (. .  -)       .       -    .  ?          ?

----------


## mvf

> 


     ""?

----------

> :   160    ,   ,    - ,  /   ?


     60 -           ,     .





> -    .  ?          ?


 ** ** .

----------

> /   .     ,   / -     19  (): "


 ?  ?

----------


## ,

> , !
>    /         2010-2013 .(   ,   ,  ,    /  ,     ).  ,    ,      19.


   ?  ,     ?      ?       ?            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

** ,  107.      .   



> 10.             ,     ()  -                 ,      ,   :
> ""  - *  ,               .*     -      ""    ("0");
> ""  -   ("0");
> "" -  ,    ,     ()  -   (  ).
>  ,                   ( ),   ""           ( )    -  ,     (  ).


 ,       ,           ,   .

----------

> ** ,  107.      .   
> 
>  ,       ,           ,   .


    -   "   "  *natkasem*  ,   .

 ,  . 10  . ,      -   8, 9  60.

----------


## .

,         , ..       .      -       :Frown:

----------


## natkasem

"...",       .  ,       / ,    ,      .  .  ,      . .       ?   19    .       .      /  -       ,       .  .  ?

----------


## natkasem

> ""?


   ,         ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## natkasem

,    -     ,  .

----------


## mvf

,   "".

----------


## .

*natkasem*,    ,    .       
      .      ,             . ,       :Wink:          ))

----------


## natkasem

> *natkasem*,    ,    .       
>       .      ,             . ,               ))


 .,      ,       19,  , ,         ,      .  ,      ,    .  .      19.      -  ?
 :Wow:

----------


## natkasem

> *natkasem*,    ,    .       
>       .      ,             . ,               ))


 ,      ,   .   ,        .  ,  107-           02.    ,       -  ...

----------


## .

> ,      ,   .   ,


 -  ))        .      .  ,   ,  .




> ,  107-           02.


   (((     -?

----------


## 2007

> ,  107-           02.


** **?  - .       ?
  ,     -    ?      ?

----------


## Fedelta

> -  ))        .      .  ,   ,  .
> 
>    (((     -?


       .      .,    .     ,

----------


## .



----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         , ..       .     -


...              ,     ,    -       ?      -   ,       ...
  -   ?

----------


## .

,   107    .      ((

----------


## ZZZhanna

-...  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> -...


       ,   .

----------

> 


           ,     ,

----------


## natkasem

(((     -?[/QUOTE]

 ? -   .  ,   01,     -     ,      .         ,  .    -   .  - .          .     -      ,       ,  ,   .    ...

----------


## .

-     ,       (((

----------

> ...      "5" ?


C  ,          - , , , ? 3  5?

----------


## mvf

5.

----------


## znataly09

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...%ED%E8%FF+2014

----------

> ,       ,       ,             705.       ,


 , ...
   /          .
, -,  1 .       
  ".   705".       ,
  ,   " 1 ".      :" 
        ",    
  . 
  :



> http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/414_11.htm
>      ,   .


,           :Big Grin: .
 :



> ...    ,           ? ...


 ,       :Big Grin: .
,      ,       "705",
  " ". ,    -  :Biggrin: .

----------

> 


        -      ,  **   .    -    .

----------


## 07

!
,        ,      ** (         ()) ?

----------

.    ...  :yes:

----------

,  31  0///   . .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


      ,  , ,            (  4)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  31  0///   .


        31.03 0///   ,      ...,   ...

----------

> 31.03 0///   ,      ...,   ...


 .  22     .

----------


## ElenaLL

,             9  2013.    (    ) ? .

----------

> ,             9  2013.    (    ) ? .


,    10    .

----------


## Koshka2010

> ,  31  0///   . .





> 31.03 0///   ,      ...,   ...


  :Redface:      .....  .....   31.03 .      0///,  .  .....    ....   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .....  .....   31.03 .      0///,  .  .....    ....


   ,   0///      .  "0"      22 (). 
     ,   ,   22 .  .

----------


## Koshka2010

> ,   0///      .  "0"      22 (). 
>      ,   ,   22 .  .


!      ?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SoundMan

> ?    ?


     0.     .   -  ,         ,      22.

----------


## mvf

> ?


         .

----------


## GORKA

.     ?

----------


## .



----------


## GORKA

,  .

----------


## paa01

)    ,      0         ?       0   ,    ,  ,  ?

----------

> )    ,      0         ?       0   ,    ,  ,  ?


   .  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 0   ,


        ???

            ,     "  "     :  ""     

    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


, ,       /// -   :Redface: 

 :     ,     ?

       " " ?   -      ......

----------


## -2

/:
 1  -  ,  ,
. 705 -   ,    ,      20 ...   .
  :   -  .  ,      - 5.   31 ,    1 ,   ,          3-. ,    ,    :     3,   ,   -  .
.. :   ,  ,  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,          3-.

----------

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ,    :     3


 ....
   -    ""      !!!!

----------

11 .   0.   ,    .  20.03.14 .        8 .   0  .  -       ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> -       ?


       !! :yes: 





> .. :   ,  ,  ?





> !!!


          !
       ..... (  )  //

----------


## -2

> 


*.*,     !    ,      ,   ...      ,         : "    ?". 
 ...    ? *.*, , ,  !!! :    3  5?   :Smilie:

----------


## -2

> ....
>    -    ""      !!!!


...              ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> !


   ?????
 ??????
       ?

       ???

   ,    


> ,    :

----------


## mvf

> 3  5?


5 - -855-2.

----------


## SoundMan

:Smilie:      . ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## -2

> ??? ...


  - !                  ... ,  ,   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## -2

> 5 - -855-2.


,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

*-2*,     ,          -

----------


## -2

> *-2*,     ,          -


 ,      -  2-  :Big Grin:       ...   ,       :yes:

----------

> /:
>  1  -  ,  ,
> . 705 -   ,    ,      20 ...   .


 705-  -,  , ,  ,  /?

----------


## JS

2010  (  6%),   -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## JS

:Big Grin:

----------

3-    :  02.04.2014.    1     ( 35),          .

----------

705     .   .
" ,  01.04.2014    	               13  
.           ,        19  2012  N 383- "     "      13                .
		,					       19  2012  N 383-                         :         1    . . 705 ,      1         . 705."

----------


## -2

> 705-  -,  , ,  ,  /?


 ..  /...    705      ,       :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     705.

----------

,     ,    107              ?

----------

> ,   ,     705.


    :Hmm:

----------


## ˸

...... 2   2        ...
    ..    ,    (    )...
   ....  :  -0....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,    107              ?


 
  2  4    107

----------


## Arhimed0

> :  -0....


    ?  ?
    ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> ,


 :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

:Fool3: 
...   


              !
   ,    ,    :  -  ,   ,    5 ,     ,   ,    ,        (   !!!)
+        

   ?
     ?      -   ?

 !

    " " ?

----------


## mvf

> " " ?


... ))

----------


## 1

> " " ?

----------

> 


? ?

----------


## -

,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## artmart

,     110.
     ()     4  - , , , .
  ,   -          .
  ,       ,   .  , ,  .
  ,     , .

UPD - .      .

----------


## musjaka

,    ... ...       0???
.

----------


## .



----------


## musjaka

??

----------


## .



----------

, ,     1%      300.   -         ?

----------


## .

.    ,    ,    1%.

----------

!

----------

?

----------

, , ,         (   6%  )    09  24?

----------


## .

,  24,    107  09.    09

----------

> ,  24,    107  09.    09


   ,    24

----------


## _

,   :    : 0///..... ( )      ,    00///           100    .   22    0?

----------

*_*,  ,

----------


## Arhimed0

31.03 
         22
  22        

   ,      .  ""     ,         ""

----------


## 27

, ,   .

       (383-)   1  2014 .       .         29.04.2014 N 3248-.
  ,             ,     .

       ,     ?

----------

.       "08".  "1-" , 
"..."08" -  -   ( ),   -    **      ..."
,   - ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "1-"


,  ?
         ,    ,   ,    .

----------

> ,  ?


 .      "1"   ,    -  ...

----------

,      ?

----------


## Pessik

,
   .
 -   ,  6%.

1)  1       ,
 -   " "  ,   " " - "1 , 2014" 
 ", 0" (   -    107, 108   -  )
      ,   . 
 ,           ,
-      08  09 (    08). 
  ?      ?


2)   ,   
"   ()//, . .1 .1 .1//"
          "  //, . .1 .1 .1//",
       .   ?

 !

----------


## .

*Pessik*,     ,   .       .      
     ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Pessik

,      :Smilie:

----------

.            .   ,       , .  -   .   ?      ?

----------

,      .
  (, )    .     ,     ,      .   /   (  )     :    ,   /  ?

----------

: 
     ()


 ,     ,     :
   ()//, . .1 .1 .1//

 ?

     .    ?

.

----------


## SoundMan

**,       . -     ,     .          -     .    ,    -         :Smilie: 
     .    .

----------

> ,     ,     :
>    ()//, . .1 .1 .1//
> 
>  ?


  -    ,   ,     .   ,         .

----------


## ludochka

! , ,    24  !
   ,   
    ,    
, ,  

,  "           , , ,     , .
  , *   ,        * .          ,    .        ,     .        ."
_[censored]_
   ????

----------


## .

*ludochka*,       , - ?

----------


## ludochka

,  ,      
  )))
-   ,         ,     
   ,   :Wink: 
     " " ,    ,   

 , ,   !
  ,  ,

----------

